
Meteor sails through Russian sky turning night into day - ramoq
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/meteor-siberia-russia-explodes-over-sayanogorsk/
======
parallaxView
Wouldn't it BE super intelligent to have a very large array of radio
telescopes that observe the sky 4 extinction level meteors? Let's not let
hindsight be 20/20, shall we? Pretty sure Japan has already been advocating
for said preemptive measures with their inclusion of a meteor shower
simulation as part of the opening ceremonies in Tokyo

No one in his/her sound mind would posit a sane argument against that, nor
should anyone in their sound mind posit an argument defending an unsound mind
to stop us from building, launching, and maintaining said radio telescopes in
outer space, n'est-ce pas?

------
seppin
I'm wondering, how does the aging Russian early warning system for incoming
missile strikes not pick these up as threats?

~~~
didgeoridoo
My guess: speed. Until they hit the atmosphere, meteors are humming along at
25,000 mph or more. Early-warning missile detection systems would probably be
tuned for much slower objects.

~~~
theandrewbailey
Also combined with angle or maybe overwhelming altitude. Since meteors come
from practically infinite height, the missile systems might not be looking for
anything there, and by the time one is or would be detected, it's gone.

